# Fenstergrösse fixieren



## hawkeye78 (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

habe ich irgendeine Chance für ein Fenster die Fenstergrösse zu fixieren? Ich habe schon mein glück probiert ob Java vielleicht resizeable kennt aber damit bin ich leider genauso wie mit meiner Suche bei google auf die nase gefallen.
Ich wäre über einen entsprechenden Tipp sehr dankbar.
gruß
Dan


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Was meinst Du?
Das Fenster für den Benutzer nicht in seiner Größe veränderbar machen? Oder einfach die Fenstergröße einstellen?


----------



## K-Man (4. Jun 2004)

```
setResizable(false);
```
Damit dürfte es gehen


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

wenn du meinst, dass der user das fenster nicht veränder darf reicht

```
setResizable(false);
```

_verdammt allmählich wirds hier richtig schwierig alleine zu antworten *g*_


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Ooch nöh! Ihr seid alles so 'ne "Ins-Blaue-Rater". :wink: Warum lasst Ihr die Spannung nicht langsam steigen?
@deathbyaclown: Dann komm doch mal abends ab 23:00 Uhr, dann ist's ruhiger.


----------



## K-Man (4. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du meinst, dass der user das fenster nicht veränder darf reicht
> 
> ```
> setResizable(false);
> ```


Ich glaub', ich geh jetzt mal off...wir posten irgendwie immer zur selben Zeit dasselbe :lol:  :roll:


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @deathbyaclown: Dann komm doch mal abends ab 23:00 Uhr, dann ist's ruhiger.


geht net - da bin ich net in der Arbeit  :wink:


----------



## hawkeye78 (4. Jun 2004)

vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------

